# Best tab



## arvindrao15 (Sep 18, 2012)

Which is the cheapest tab i can buy?
I am on a very very low budget,there was a link here somedays ago which i am unable to find now.
Please suggest a tab i want to buy it within this week,thanks.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I assume you mean a *tablet*.

Galaxy Nexus 7
https://www.google.com/nexus/#/7

Kindle Fire
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Fire-Amazon-tablet/dp/B0083Q04IQ


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 18, 2012)

DoubleHelix said:


> I assume you mean a *tablet*.
> 
> Galaxy Nexus 7
> https://www.google.com/nexus/#/7
> ...


Yes i did mean a Tablet,but i actually meant the cheapest possible tablet.Those are still out of my budget!
Probably chinese made should be the answer.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

arvindrao15 said:


> Probably chinese made should be the answer.


Don't buy a piece of junk. You'll regret it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you want something that works at all and is less expensive than a new original Kindle Fire look for a used one.


----------



## batscrptmod200 (May 17, 2012)

One running froyo would be good but dont go too cheap or youll regret it like a tab with only 180 mb ram


----------

